# Each MBTI type and their instrument



## Neon Knight

Tridentus said:


> lol weirdly i'd agree with you on all of these. i was thinking "ESFP acoustic guitar" as well.


Why not electric? That would be my preference.

The rest of the posts that say Flute...are you *&$# kidding me!? lol :tongue: Never!! I'd suggest drums as an alternative.


----------



## amosbanga

Well, speaking from the band geek/music major world, the stereotypical flute personality is quite ESFPish. Gregarious, flirtatious, quick, in the moment, active, and so forth. Whereas the percussionists, while also tending to be extraverted, are a bit more geeky and scattered, less people oriented. Probably the rock/popular/metal etc. type drummer would be completely different, but I'm not so familiar with those worlds as I am the classical.


----------



## Neon Knight

amosbanga said:


> Well, speaking from the band geek/music major world, the stereotypical flute personality is quite ESFPish. Gregarious, flirtatious, quick, in the moment, active, and so forth. Whereas the percussionists, while also tending to be extraverted, are a bit more geeky and scattered, less people oriented. Probably the rock/popular/metal etc. type drummer would be completely different, but I'm not so familiar with those worlds as I am the classical.


Ah that explains it all! Thank you :happy:
I've usually seen flute players, probably since one of my best friends is one, as an intraverted (in the commonly used sense), shy, quiet type and the majority of the ones I remember from school band as well and music class. Speaking of flutes though, last night as I was going to sleep it occurred to me that some people might be thinking of the flute player in American Pie who says "This one time at band camp..." all the time lol. Since I am of the metal/hard rock orientation the majority of the time what you said is perfectly logical :happy: Drumming would be one of my choices if I were physically capable of it and had always been a dream of mine, but I've decided to stick with electric guitar fully.


----------



## amosbanga

LOL, yeah the American Pie flute player doesn't remind me so much of any flute players I know...more like a female brass player, hahaha. It probably depends on your area. The introverted flutes at the schools I've been at all switched to other instruments: oboe, french horn, bassoon. I'd imagine it's tough to be shy on flute. They sit in the front of the band playing ridiculously high fast notes much of the time.


----------



## MelodyGirl

I am a piano and voice teacher.
Been playing the piano for 19 years. Had 36 students up until last month because I'm having to stop with the baby coming.


----------



## Rez

perfect

I play the piano since as I have been tested for both INFP/INTP

and I have always been curious about harps 

words like ancient,beauty, and pure come to mind with harps


----------



## aLamour

I'm an INFJ and I play piano and I used to play violin. But I love the way cello sounds. I just didn't want to have to carry a big instrument around. :blushed:


----------



## Zeptometer

well, I'll list the people I know who epitomize their type, and their instrument

Me, ENFP- Acoustic guitar and learning bass guitar
ESFP- Super high soprano
ENTJ- Drums, trumpet, piano, rapping
ISTP- Bass Guitar
ISFP- Metal Guitar (very ironic) and cello

I'll think of some more and edit this list when I feel less lazy..


----------



## amosbanga

fireheat said:


> well, I'll list the people I know who epitomize their type, and their instrument
> 
> Me, ENFP- Acoustic guitar and learning bass guitar
> ESFP- Super high soprano
> ENTJ- Drums, trumpet, piano, rapping
> ISTP- Bass Guitar
> ISFP- Metal Guitar (very ironic) and cello
> 
> I'll think of some more and edit this list when I feel less lazy..


All of these make sense to me!


----------



## angularvelocity

INFP - Cello
INFJ - Piano
ISFJ - Harpichord
ISTP - Djembe
ENTP - Taiko
ESFP - Piccolo
ESTP - Ukelele
ENFJ - Xylophone
INTP - Didgeridoo
ISFP - Steel drums
ISTJ - Zither
ENFP - Voice
ENTJ - Timpani
ESTJ - Saxophone
ESFJ - Cowbell
INTJ - Sitar


----------



## Neon Knight

amosbanga said:


> LOL, yeah the American Pie flute player doesn't remind me so much of any flute players I know...more like a female brass player, hahaha. It probably depends on your area. The introverted flutes at the schools I've been at all switched to other instruments: oboe, french horn, bassoon. I'd imagine it's tough to be shy on flute. They sit in the front of the band playing ridiculously high fast notes much of the time.


Yeah I didn't want to sit in the front either, luckily I was in the second row. The one oboe I remember was in the front with the flautists, as the bassoon was. Brass were behind us. That's one thing I never could get into, brass instruments, they're so loud and obnoxious sounding to me, but they seem like the ideal if you want a complex instrument to learn, the french horn seemed like the toughest from what I remember other than trombone. Now that I think of it, I wonder if at least some of the flautists were in the second row too because I remember my friend sitting right beside me at one point. I'd have killed to be one of the percussionists or bassists :happy: not because they were way in the back though, just because that's what I wanted most and they didn't have guitars or keyboard. You had to go through percussion to get to keyboard for some dumb reason, even if you've been classically trained :crazy: I eventually took a pure guitar class when they finally introduced one and we all sat in a horseshoe formation. The only time I was intimidate is for our final exam when we had to sit in the middle/front of the class and that was only because I had to do the arrangement and teach the other girl what I had done (which went horribly btw :frustrating: but we all got a laugh at least because I knew that was gonna happen ahead of time :crazy


----------



## aLamour

avalanche183 said:


> INFP - Cello
> INFJ - Piano
> ISFJ - Harpichord
> ISTP - Djembe
> ENTP - Taiko
> ESFP - Piccolo
> ESTP - Ukelele
> ENFJ - Xylophone
> INTP - Didgeridoo
> ISFP - Steel drums
> ISTJ - Zither
> ENFP - Voice
> ENTJ - Timpani
> ESTJ - Saxophone
> ESFJ - Cowbell
> INTJ - Sitar


Most awesome instruments ever.


----------



## Maiden

Aßbiscuits said:


> INFP - Harp.


I agree with this because I have always wanted to play the harp. Harps are beautiful instruments.


----------



## aLamour

Maiden said:


> I agree with this because I have always wanted to play the harp. Harps are beautiful instruments.


One of my best friends is an INFP and she's always trying to talk her parents into getting her harp lessons.


----------



## Filigeedreamer

ENFP

Voice is very much me. I used to sing in amature musical productions and school chior, but outside of music I also liked using my voice to preform. I did and still do acting, and for a time I did debating and public speaking. 

I've always wanted to learn an actual instrament though. I have an electric violin, but I have yet to take lessons. I can only play "The Rusty Gate" at the moment. I'm very taken with the violin, I think it is a lovly instrament, in both aperence and sound. I took a fancy to it when I was a child but wasn't allowed to learn as I didn't get on with the recorder or piano. I went for the electric violin as I can wear head phones with it, I plan to get an acustic verson if things work out with it, though the electric violin's sound and apearence has it's own apeal.

If harps wearnt so huge and expensive, I'd like to dabble with one. It's just so very pretty and classy, but I like the more enegetic nature of the violin better.


----------



## amosbanga

SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah I didn't want to sit in the front either, luckily I was in the second row. The one oboe I remember was in the front with the flautists, as the bassoon was. Brass were behind us. That's one thing I never could get into, brass instruments, they're so loud and obnoxious sounding to me, but they seem like the ideal if you want a complex instrument to learn, the french horn seemed like the toughest from what I remember other than trombone. Now that I think of it, I wonder if at least some of the flautists were in the second row too because I remember my friend sitting right beside me at one point. I'd have killed to be one of the percussionists or bassists :happy: not because they were way in the back though, just because that's what I wanted most and they didn't have guitars or keyboard. You had to go through percussion to get to keyboard for some dumb reason, even if you've been classically trained :crazy: I eventually took a pure guitar class when they finally introduced one and we all sat in a horseshoe formation. The only time I was intimidate is for our final exam when we had to sit in the middle/front of the class and that was only because I had to do the arrangement and teach the other girl what I had done (which went horribly btw :frustrating: but we all got a laugh at least because I knew that was gonna happen ahead of time :crazy


Yeah, the closest to the front I ever got was on bass clarinet, second or third row but on the inside at least. I started out on trumpet, which ended up being too high and bright for me. So I changed to french horn, which has remained my primary instrument. But as it turns out I don't have the focus and/or talent required to be a very good horn player (it is indeed a difficult and finicky instrument), so I ended up switching around a lot. I have to say it is really fun playing trombone or euphonium in the back row!

Percussionists seem to also enjoy themselves, but I am only interested in a couple percussion instruments (bass drum, timpani, tamtam) and the ones at my school have to play them all. Though not keyboard...except for mallet instruments if you count those. I'd love to play bass if I did a string instrument, but I've never gotten my hands on one :frustrating: I did take piano in classes and was horrible at it. I suppose I'm just mostly a brass player, with some low clarinet and saxophone thrown in.


----------



## Neon Knight

amosbanga said:


> Yeah, the closest to the front I ever got was on bass clarinet, second or third row but on the inside at least. I started out on trumpet, which ended up being too high and bright for me. So I changed to french horn, which has remained my primary instrument. But as it turns out I don't have the focus and/or talent required to be a very good horn player (it is indeed a difficult and finicky instrument), so I ended up switching around a lot. I have to say it is really fun playing trombone or euphonium in the back row!
> 
> Percussionists seem to also enjoy themselves, but I am only interested in a couple percussion instruments (bass drum, timpani, tamtam) and the ones at my school have to play them all. Though not keyboard...except for mallet instruments if you count those. I'd love to play bass if I did a string instrument, but I've never gotten my hands on one :frustrating: I did take piano in classes and was horrible at it. I suppose I'm just mostly a brass player, with some low clarinet and saxophone thrown in.


Ahh I was gonna mention bass clarinet since my ex used to sit next to me but that would have been admitting what I was forced to play :sad: At least bass clarinet looks kind of like a black sax that is propped up on a rod on the floor. Kind of sounds like one too if I remember correctly. You're so lucky you got to switch and apparently choose what you got to play. Ahh ha! I couldn't remember the names of the baby tubas but finally now it's all familiar! Was trombone a challenge as much as I think it would be because you have to have a really good sense of pitch I'm guessing? What made the french horn so difficult, I just remember it causing the players a good amount of grief but I forget why lol.

I just wanted to play the drum set, but I would have played any of them to get to continue my piano. I think they made you do that because you switch between all of them like the snare, the set, xylophone (I forget the proper name but it starts with M, I think it's marimba or something. Since spell-check says it's a word it probably is that lol), and the kettle drums. If you could do the marimba, maybe you got to the keyboard, I have no idea. A very frustrating ordeal for me anyway. I used to have a bass guitar, if you learn regular guitar it's helpful except the slapping and popping stuff. I tried tenor sax but I couldn't play the bottom 3 notes because I could never have enough breath! It really sucked! lol


----------



## amosbanga

SuPERNaUT said:


> Ahh I was gonna mention bass clarinet since my ex used to sit next to me but that would have been admitting what I was forced to play :sad: At least bass clarinet looks kind of like a black sax that is propped up on a rod on the floor. Kind of sounds like one too if I remember correctly. You're so lucky you got to switch and apparently choose what you got to play. Ahh ha! I couldn't remember the names of the baby tubas but finally now it's all familiar! Was trombone a challenge as much as I think it would be because you have to have a really good sense of pitch I'm guessing? What made the french horn so difficult, I just remember it causing the players a good amount of grief but I forget why lol.
> 
> I just wanted to play the drum set, but I would have played any of them to get to continue my piano. I think they made you do that because you switch between all of them like the snare, the set, xylophone (I forget the proper name but it starts with M, I think it's marimba or something. Since spell-check says it's a word it probably is that lol), and the kettle drums. If you could do the marimba, maybe you got to the keyboard, I have no idea. A very frustrating ordeal for me anyway. I used to have a bass guitar, if you learn regular guitar it's helpful except the slapping and popping stuff. I tried tenor sax but I couldn't play the bottom 3 notes because I could never have enough breath! It really sucked! lol


I really miss bass clarinet. I love its low notes! In high school they encouraged me to switch to french horn because there weren't enough (a very common problem) and there were too many trumpets. It was obvious I wasn't a true trumpet player anyway, since I preferred playing 3rd part and had no desire to play high at all. After I switched to horn though I was mostly stuck with it. Nowadays I'd much rather do bass clarinet or euphonium (lol baby tuba is how I describe it to people!), but even mediocre horn players are hard to come by, so yeah :dry:

It's difficult to explain why french horn is a challenging instrument. The biggest reason has to do with the harmonic series. Basically, the usual playing range on the horn lies higher on the instrument. The higher you play on any brass instrument, the more likely you are to miss notes. Go high enough, you can play notes right next to each other with the same fingering. On french horn, you are often in that range. You are playing alto parts on an instrument that is the same length as an F tuba (F horn) or trombone (Bb horn).

As far as trombone, I found it to be one of the more difficult instruments, but not as challenging as horn or some of the others I've played. People are often afraid of it (as I was) because of the slide. You do have to memorize slide positions, but honestly if you are off a little bit you usually correct it instantly if you are used to the instrument. As my trombone player friends say, there is a lot of "faking" haha. It helped that I played euphonium before...a much easier instrument, but very similar to trombone.

For me the coordination involved with piano and percussion (especially drum set!) makes them a lot more intimidating. I can see percussionists going to keyboard from marimba/xylo, and I know pianists who have gone to percussion in the opposite direction. It makes sense since they are laid out the same way. Although it is lame they didn't let you just play keyboards, since piano is so useful! I've messed around a little with acoustic guitar but the sound and playing chords just don't appeal to me. Electric guitar and bass sound better to me.

 Wow I wrote A LOT. The subject of musical instruments is just one I can go on forever about. Btw, the low notes on saxophone are challenging in general. I had the same problem with it you did. Low notes on clarinet are wayyy easier.


----------



## nevermore

INTP pianist here.:happy:


----------



## Maiden

aLamour said:


> One of my best friends is an INFP and she's always trying to talk her parents into getting her harp lessons.


How interesting. I looked at harps on the internet but they are expensive to buy. I know that my parents would not be able to afford a harp or to take me to harp lessons, but if they could afford to , I think they would take me to learn how to play a harp.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

nevermore said:


> INTP pianist here.:happy:


I think piano is an INTP instrument because even though it has external structure that's easy to understand which is perfect for Te users - Te users just aren't interested in learning all the theory behind music, they rather learn what's useful to them for what stages they're at.

When it comes to piano if you know that it goes like this EFGABCDEF (every good boy deserves fruit with face in between ) with all the sharps and flats on the black keys, if you learn all the scales and chords and everything then you're far better off then learning the way we Te users do, memorizing patterns without knowing note names etc just to be able to play a couple of songs :/

Piano is also more of an introverted and classical instrument too which immediately makes me think INTP.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

I'm a professional drummer and have been playing for 22 years. I can also play guitar, bass, a little piano, and played baritone for one of my six years in school band.


----------



## nevermore

Aßbiscuits said:


> I think piano is an INTP instrument because even though it has external structure that's easy to understand which is perfect for Te users - Te users just aren't interested in learning all the theory behind music, they rather learn what's useful to them for what stages they're at.
> 
> When it comes to piano if you know that it goes like this EFGABCDEF (every good boy deserves fruit with face in between ) with all the sharps and flats on the black keys, if you learn all the scales and chords and everything then you're far better off then learning the way we Te users do, memorizing patterns without knowing note names etc just to be able to play a couple of songs :/
> 
> Piano is also more of an introverted and classical instrument too which immediately makes me think INTP.


This is funny, because my brother who is an ESTP (Ti user) takes this approach, learning one song at a time and not bothering with theory. I don't think he's ever played from sheet music in his life (and generally not by ear, as I usually do, either). He develops a skill only when he needs it, and has a very disconnected and fragmented understanding of the instrument. But I guess that does also sound pretty ESP...


----------



## Aßbiscuits

nevermore said:


> This is funny, because my brother who is an ESTP (Ti user) takes this approach, learning one song at a time and not bothering with theory. I don't think he's ever played from sheet music in his life (and generally not by ear, as I usually do, either). He develops a skill only when he needs it, and has a very disconnected and fragmented understanding of the instrument. But I guess that does also sound pretty ESP...


ESFPs may learn it that way, they use Te after all but most ESTPs who are interested take the Ti approach.


----------



## Van

The violin is definitely ESFJ. You need to work really fricken hard and Fe! lots. You'll get plenty of gorgeous melodies and spend lots of time in the limelight. You need both leadership and to know your place when you're not team leader. Paying attention to detail is hugely important, and you need to do all of this while staying exactly together with everyone else.
I am not an ESFJ :frustrating:


----------



## rockthered101

Im an ISTP and I play a few things. Guitar is probably the best instrument I play, but I also play Clarinet and Piano (not too well =P). What I really like to do is compose music. Its probably because you're more free to do what you want and I hate rules.


----------



## amosbanga

rockthered101 said:


> Im an ISTP and I play a few things. Guitar is probably the best instrument I play, but I also play Clarinet and Piano (not too well =P). What I really like to do is compose music. Its probably because you're more free to do what you want and I hate rules.


The freedom of composition was very attractive to me, as well.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

I play the violin, will learn flute, cello, piano, and acoustic guitar eventually.

INFP= Violin/flute
ENFP=Voice/Violin
INFJ=Cello
ENFJ=Saxophone/trumpet
INTP=I have no idea...
ISFP= All those INFP ones. ^^;
ESTP=Drums
ENTJ=Electric guitars

I should make a survey to ask my friends. Most of them play some type of instrument.


----------



## Neon Knight

amosbanga said:


> I really miss bass clarinet. I love its low notes! In high school they encouraged me to switch to french horn because there weren't enough (a very common problem) and there were too many trumpets. It was obvious I wasn't a true trumpet player anyway, since I preferred playing 3rd part and had no desire to play high at all. After I switched to horn though I was mostly stuck with it. Nowadays I'd much rather do bass clarinet or euphonium (lol baby tuba is how I describe it to people!), but even mediocre horn players are hard to come by, so yeah :dry:


That's one of the reasons I liked it, and my preference in general is for low notes. That is why I picked 3rd part as well, because I thought I'd get the equivalent of basslines, but it turned out to be the most monotonous thing I've ever done! :crying: Not even remotely melodic...*sigh* I could have done that in my sleep :frustrating:



amosbanga said:


> It's difficult to explain why french horn is a challenging instrument. The biggest reason has to do with the harmonic series. Basically, the usual playing range on the horn lies higher on the instrument. The higher you play on any brass instrument, the more likely you are to miss notes. Go high enough, you can play notes right next to each other with the same fingering. On french horn, you are often in that range. You are playing alto parts on an instrument that is the same length as an F tuba (F horn) or trombone (Bb horn).


Oh yeah I remember the french horn having a unique tuning as well it was F wasn't it? If you use same fingering that ms mean you just alter your embouchure?



amosbanga said:


> As far as trombone, I found it to be one of the more difficult instruments, but not as challenging as horn or some of the others I've played. People are often afraid of it (as I was) because of the slide. You do have to memorize slide positions, but honestly if you are off a little bit you usually correct it instantly if you are used to the instrument. As my trombone player friends say, there is a lot of "faking" haha. It helped that I played euphonium before...a much easier instrument, but very similar to trombone.


Euphonium...how does it compare to french horn? I thought those had more in common with tubas? (You're the pro, I'm just asking because I'm curious lol)



amosbanga said:


> For me the coordination involved with piano and percussion (especially drum set!) makes them a lot more intimidating. I can see percussionists going to keyboard from marimba/xylo, and I know pianists who have gone to percussion in the opposite direction. It makes sense since they are laid out the same way. Although it is lame they didn't let you just play keyboards, since piano is so useful! I've messed around a little with acoustic guitar but the sound and playing chords just don't appeal to me. Electric guitar and bass sound better to me.


Yeah the set requires too many limbs I think for me to get hang on right away, but I'd still have liked to see if I'd have been capable of it. And the skills could have been transferred to modern music. I lost my piano books, and theory one, I just found out they aren't in storage :crying: Now I have to at least get another copy of the scale book and theory book again...
Ahh you're guitar is my brass lol. I can't handle the high note brass, the others are fine really though. I prefer electric guitar too but I learned a bit on classical guitar first and even played a Motley Crue/Beatles cover for my exam and attempted the solo on it lol. I'm sure it was interesting...:tongue: I got a good grade at least. I've always liked the bass sound especially in music where it isn't in the background like most mainstream music.



amosbanga said:


> Wow I wrote A LOT. The subject of musical instruments is just one I can go on forever about. Btw, the low notes on saxophone are challenging in general. I had the same problem with it you did. Low notes on clarinet are wayyy easier.


Yeah me too. Ahhh I would have never known that, I figured if I had switched to alto, I could have had a better chance. Yeah, you'd think it would be easier than clarinet because you need so much less effort and going to sax after that was a breeze, until the bottom notes. That really messed up my grade...and then I quit taking it after that because I figured I was doomed to stick with either instrument. I wish I had protested more. I'd have liked to try his precious soprano sax but he only let "special" people touch that one lol. I think because it was his personal one. I understand that though, the guitar I'm getting, I wish I could find a way to make it so that if anyone other than me touches it, they instantly implode :crazy: I wonder if you can get such a feature but it's just a hush-hush thing? :crazy:

--------------------------------------------------


Aßbiscuits said:


> ESFPs may learn it that way, they use Te after all but most ESTPs who are interested take the Ti approach.


I am nothing like that and I am xSFP without a doubt. Didn't know Te would have been the one used for that though, so that is interesting.
---------------------------------------------------



nevermore said:


> This is funny, because my brother who is an ESTP (Ti user) takes this approach, learning one song at a time and not bothering with theory. I don't think he's ever played from sheet music in his life (and generally not by ear, as I usually do, either). He develops a skill only when he needs it, and has a very disconnected and fragmented understanding of the instrument. But I guess that does also sound pretty ESP...


Are you the guitar teacher who mentioned how frustrating it was because one of your students only cared about how a chord was played and nothing beyond that? Even if not, I'm a strong Se and that attitude drives me nuts as well. Finally I get to say something lol. Music is the one thing in the world I am tremendously anal about. I've done all my learning by the book, theory included. I'm planning on taking lessons to perfect my technique before I permanently learn bad habits. I have a need to know they why's of a lot of things but just in the Se way I guess. I can't do anything by ear in comparison, I WISH I could, my brother could quite well and I'm so envious :tongue: I also want to learn by notes, I despise having to use tabs, I feel so dirty until I know the notes instead *brushes self off* I guess it has had to do. Thankfully I haven't had that many opportunities to give myself bad habits so I don't have to unlearn and relearn, my piano experience says that I was really bad for that.


----------



## nevermore

SuPERNaUT said:


> Are you the guitar teacher who mentioned how frustrating it was because one of your students only cared about how a chord was played and nothing beyond that? Even if not, I'm a strong Se and that attitude drives me nuts as well. Finally I get to say something lol. Music is the one thing in the world I am tremendously anal about. I've done all my learning by the book, theory included. I'm planning on taking lessons to perfect my technique before I permanently learn bad habits. I have a need to know they why's of a lot of things but just in the Se way I guess. I can't do anything by ear in comparison, I WISH I could, my brother could quite well and I'm so envious :tongue: I also want to learn by notes, I despise having to use tabs, I feel so dirty until I know the notes instead *brushes self off* I guess it has had to do. Thankfully I haven't had that many opportunities to give myself bad habits so I don't have to unlearn and relearn, my piano experience says that I was really bad for that.


Yeah. Honestly, I think anyone of any type could be driven nuts by that attitude; all Ti does is (perhaps) make you more likely to enjoy learning the theory behind it. But most people seriously into music still realize it is necessary. Once you understand the principles behind something you can take it anywhere...if all you know is the surface stuff you can't adapt as well while playing or (in the long run) learn as quickly. Students who learn the theory in detail end up learning faster when they get to more advanced levels. Another thing that bothers me is those people who play piano triads with their 2nd, 3rd, and 4th fingers instead of their 1st, 3rd, and 5th *shudders*

I'm grateful to be able to play by ear but it has a dark side too...you can easily get lazy and not learn things the proper way. You've got to know all the notes, triads, fingerings, chords and variation thereof, in as thorough detail as possible so you have something to draw on to DO that playing by ear (needless to say, I have gone through all the theory myself).


----------



## Neon Knight

nevermore said:


> Yeah. Honestly, I think anyone of any type could be driven nuts by that attitude; all Ti does is (perhaps) make you more likely to enjoy learning the theory behind it. But most people seriously into music still realize it is necessary. Once you understand the principles behind something you can take it anywhere...if all you know is the surface stuff you can't adapt as well while playing or (in the long run) learn as quickly. Students who learn the theory in detail end up learning faster when they get to more advanced levels. Another thing that bothers me is those people who play piano triads with their 2nd, 3rd, and 4th fingers instead of their 1st, 3rd, and 5th *shudders*
> 
> I'm grateful to be able to play by ear but it has a dark side too...you can easily get lazy and not learn things the proper way. You've got to know all the notes, triads, fingerings, chords and variation thereof, in as thorough detail as possible so you have something to draw on to DO that playing by ear (needless to say, I have gone through all the theory myself).


I thought it might have been you but the post was so old I thought it would be a waste of time to add to it now lol. 

I have to say I don't enjoy the theory lol I just know it's necessary to me to learn properly and I've accepted that. My mother told me this week that she remembers I hated theory but I didn't remember that at all. Technique is also very important to me and I can't imagine how a person can play a triad with 2,3,4th fingers,  that is just messed up! Even in my head it's easy to imagine the proper way after so long of not having done so. You'd have to have awfully long fingers or just play very badly to pull off the 2,3,4th method I think lol. Then again I saw the most interesting thing a few years ago when me and a friend were trying to teach a friend of our how to play bass guitar. I used to assume that anyone can pick up an instrument and I was proven WRONG. She was sitting down and put the bass headstock across her crossed legs pointing towards her with the body outward and put her fingers on the fretboard upside down and when we were like, um, that's not a good way to do it, you won't be able to do much from there if at all, and she was like, this is the only way I am capable and I'm most comfortable... :crazy: :laughing:, so yeah, I guess not everyone can after all...

That reminds me of something I was wondering yesterday actually. I read that iNtuitives who are musically inclined see the playing of instruments quite differently and I was wondering (ignorantly of course) if there were many intuitive drummers in bands and if there are (which I assume there are plenty) if they just have developed Se (which in early life is supposed to be impossible, but who knows...) or there's some other "reason" (can't think of a better word at the moment). I wish I could type other people, it would make life so much easier :crazy: I thought you'd be the perfect one to answer being INTP and quite musically adept. I've known you guys were able to since the beginning since when I thought I was one, as that was one of our many common interests (this sensor LOVES science and RPGs and I don't care what anyone thinks! *hmph!*)

I figure the best reason to be able to play by ear is to figure out songs where I can't get the sheets for especially things like guitar solos so I can pick them apart better without having to segment them like I think I'm gonna have to into little bits even more so like I did when learning piano by the books. I still can't believe I lost my books...:crying:


----------



## Kastor

Personally, I love the synthesizer


----------



## Thu

I want to pick up piano again! On the side note, I play the guitar and drumms...I can sing, too.


----------



## nevermore

SuPERNaUT said:


> I thought it might have been you but the post was so old I thought it would be a waste of time to add to it now lol.
> 
> I have to say I don't enjoy the theory lol I just know it's necessary to me to learn properly and I've accepted that. My mother told me this week that she remembers I hated theory but I didn't remember that at all. Technique is also very important to me and I can't imagine how a person can play a triad with 2,3,4th fingers,  that is just messed up! Even in my head it's easy to imagine the proper way after so long of not having done so. You'd have to have awfully long fingers or just play very badly to pull off the 2,3,4th method I think lol. Then again I saw the most interesting thing a few years ago when me and a friend were trying to teach a friend of our how to play bass guitar. I used to assume that anyone can pick up an instrument and I was proven WRONG. She was sitting down and put the bass headstock across her crossed legs pointing towards her with the body outward and put her fingers on the fretboard upside down and when we were like, um, that's not a good way to do it, you won't be able to do much from there if at all, and she was like, this is the only way I am capable and I'm most comfortable... :crazy: :laughing:, so yeah, I guess not everyone can after all...
> 
> That reminds me of something I was wondering yesterday actually. I read that iNtuitives who are musically inclined see the playing of instruments quite differently and I was wondering (ignorantly of course) if there were many intuitive drummers in bands and if there are (which I assume there are plenty) if they just have developed Se (which in early life is supposed to be impossible, but who knows...) or there's some other "reason" (can't think of a better word at the moment). I wish I could type other people, it would make life so much easier :crazy: I thought you'd be the perfect one to answer being INTP and quite musically adept. I've known you guys were able to since the beginning since when I thought I was one, as that was one of our many common interests (this sensor LOVES science and RPGs and I don't care what anyone thinks! *hmph!*)
> 
> I figure the best reason to be able to play by ear is to figure out songs where I can't get the sheets for especially things like guitar solos so I can pick them apart better without having to segment them like I think I'm gonna have to into little bits even more so like I did when learning piano by the books. I still can't believe I lost my books...:crying:


Oh, sorry...no that post wasn't actually mine. I thought you were using the archetype of a frustrated guitar instructor to describe my more rigorous approach to music, and yes it does describe me quite well. Didn't realize you literally had a guitar teacher that said that. My bad.:blushed:

It's possible that iNtuitives and Sensors might approach instruments differently. If the types are ultimately "mindsets" as simulatedworld tells us, I suppose every type would approach everything differently per se.

I think an intuitive could probably become a good drummer if they put in some extra effort. This could be developing Se in the case of NJ's...dunno if using Ne would sort of do the trick for NP's. I think ENP's might be very good naturally because while they have inferior sensing, their dominant function is very much in tune with the external world. Personally, I cannot see myself becoming a drummer though.:crazy: I am not very good at keeping time and prefer a more free flowing approach. I remember being a little boy in music class and the teacher announcing he was going to choose the class drummer based on how "in tune with their bodies they were" and how they could "pulse in time" and "follow the beat", which I associate with Se. 

Awwww...glad you like INTP's.:happy: (I guess I figured you did since we always got on quite well, but you know...some people find us a little annoying:tongue I don't know _too_ many ESFP's (or xSFP's) but I think you're one of the coolest!:tongue:

PS. I think you are probably a lot better at typing other than you think you are, but if you have any videos of drummers and you want me to give my opinion I'd be more than happy.:happy:


----------



## Neon Knight

nevermore said:


> Oh, sorry...no that post wasn't actually mine. I thought you were using the archetype of a frustrated guitar instructor to describe my more rigorous approach to music, and yes it does describe me quite well. Didn't realize you literally had a guitar teacher that said that. My bad.:blushed:


Nah I just remember reading a post, I wish I could remember where, that people were talking about this very thing and for some reason I attributed it to you with a wee bit of certainty lol. Didn't have a teacher, that said that, but if I did, I'd appreciate that they think the same way I do and be quite thrilled that they don't take the other approach in which case I'd be trying to find another :tongue:



nevermore said:


> It's possible that iNtuitives and Sensors might approach instruments differently. If the types are ultimately "mindsets" as simulatedworld tells us, I suppose every type would approach everything differently per se.


I just had a reminder of an old sig I had made based on one I had found apparently made by an iNtuitive that I just switched the pics for something more like me and the fact I am Sensor I had to switch the phrases. I had to look for it since I forgot what they said but this is it: "Sensor: We prefer the real thing" and "Intuitive: They don't". The original was "Sensor: They prefer the real thing". Intuitive: We don't". Also another sig I wondered about if I was offending anyone, which I asked for input but no one had issues at least nothing said out "loud". Anyway, the question came to mind when I remembered the Posters that that other person made plus when I was wondering how to type various musicians and I thought naturally drummers would have to be Se doms, but then I thought that probably isn't the case and that they could be iNtuitives who have learned Se for whatever reason. For instance, I know for a fact I'm a Sensor and I like to use metaphors and imagery to describe things to people who are having difficulty understanding me. Te issue I have is getting other people's metaphors.



nevermore said:


> I think an intuitive could probably become a good drummer if they put in some extra effort. This could be developing Se in the case of NJ's...dunno if using Ne would sort of do the trick for NP's. I think ENP's might be very good naturally because while they have inferior sensing, their dominant function is very much in tune with the external world. Personally, I cannot see myself becoming a drummer though.:crazy: I am not very good at keeping time and prefer a more free flowing approach. I remember being a little boy in music class and the teacher announcing he was going to choose the class drummer based on how "in tune with their bodies they were" and how they could "pulse in time" and "follow the beat", which I associate with Se.


I never thought of the types specifically, but that definitely explains why my theory of the necessity of drummers being Se dom being inaccurate and that they can have it somewhere in their functions list and develop it to the point that they can at least apply it in that situation specifically.



nevermore said:


> Awwww...glad you like INTP's.:happy: (I guess I figured you did since we always got on quite well, but you know...some people find us a little annoying:tongue I don't know _too_ many ESFP's (or xSFP's) but I think you're one of the coolest!:tongue:


Always have, always will :happy: I don't find you annoying at all, that's weird. I know people find ESFPs annoying if you ask people lol. Well if I'm correct about my type, now you do :crazy: It's nice to have found someone who is INTP AND a musician at the same time and willing to put up with my silliness and also should add being one of the nicest :happy:



nevermore said:


> PS. I think you are probably a lot better at typing other than you think you are, but if you have any videos of drummers and you want me to give my opinion I'd be more than happy.:happy:


Ok um here's one that would be interesting that I've been wondering about:




My first immediate guess was ESFP or ESTP based on his personality and skill.


----------



## Cher

Drums/Bass/Electric guitar for ENTP, definitely :wink:

Personally, drums and vocals for me. But I've also always wanted try bass guitar, so I'd like to learn a song or two on it in future. ;D

I'm not into the acoustic guitar, but I enjoy aimlessly playing it though. Not that I know how to, but I manage a really decent sound.


----------



## nevermore

SuPERNaUT said:


> Nah I just remember reading a post, I wish I could remember where, that people were talking about this very thing and for some reason I attributed it to you with a wee bit of certainty lol. Didn't have a teacher, that said that, but if I did, I'd appreciate that they think the same way I do and be quite thrilled that they don't take the other approach in which case I'd be trying to find another :tongue:
> 
> 
> I just had a reminder of an old sig I had made based on one I had found apparently made by an iNtuitive that I just switched the pics for something more like me and the fact I am Sensor I had to switch the phrases. I had to look for it since I forgot what they said but this is it: "Sensor: We prefer the real thing" and "Intuitive: They don't". The original was "Sensor: They prefer the real thing". Intuitive: We don't". Also another sig I wondered about if I was offending anyone, which I asked for input but no one had issues at least nothing said out "loud". Anyway, the question came to mind when I remembered the Posters that that other person made plus when I was wondering how to type various musicians and I thought naturally drummers would have to be Se doms, but then I thought that probably isn't the case and that they could be iNtuitives who have learned Se for whatever reason. For instance, I know for a fact I'm a Sensor and I like to use metaphors and imagery to describe things to people who are having difficulty understanding me. Te issue I have is getting other people's metaphors.
> 
> 
> I never thought of the types specifically, but that definitely explains why my theory of the necessity of drummers being Se dom being inaccurate and that they can have it somewhere in their functions list and develop it to the point that they can at least apply it in that situation specifically.
> 
> 
> Always have, always will :happy: I don't find you annoying at all, that's weird. I know people find ESFPs annoying if you ask people lol. Well if I'm correct about my type, now you do :crazy: It's nice to have found someone who is INTP AND a musician at the same time and willing to put up with my silliness and also should add being one of the nicest :happy:
> 
> 
> Ok um here's one that would be interesting that I've been wondering about:
> YouTube - Nicko Mcbrain RARE drum solo
> My first immediate guess was ESFP or ESTP based on his personality and skill.


ESFP, I'd say. Just like you and Steve Irwin. Definitely an extrovert, and he also has that "earthy" vibe I associate with SP's. So you're right on the ESP. I sense Feeling above thinking...he doesn't have the "edge" (hard to explain...nothing to do with how friendly or kind they are) people who prefer Thinking often do in interviews. Add him to your list.:happy:

PS. I don't think it's inaccurate to say that most drummers might be Se dominant or at least auxiliary, although I haven't typed many of them. Se is pretty much made for that sort of thing. But there are different ways to go about doing certain things, and sometimes you can accomplish a task or develop a skill not using functions generally associated with it. It's harder and takes more time, but people can still manage it.


----------



## amosbanga

SuPERNaUT said:


> That's one of the reasons I liked it, and my preference in general is for low notes. That is why I picked 3rd part as well, because I thought I'd get the equivalent of basslines, but it turned out to be the most monotonous thing I've ever done! :crying: Not even remotely melodic...*sigh* I could have done that in my sleep :frustrating:


Wait so you played 3rd clarinet? I always thought I'd want to play 3rd clarinet, if I ever learned to play regular clarinet. Are the parts really boring? Is it like bass clarinet? A lot of people think bass clarinet parts are boring, but I don't. I never sat next to the 3rds, I guess because I played 2nd bass/contrabass clarinet, so I was next to the bassoons. I know a lot of times the lower french horn parts (sometimes all the horn parts!) in band are boring because the composers/arrangers are afraid they can't play anything with messing up. lol



SuPERNaUT said:


> Oh yeah I remember the french horn having a unique tuning as well it was F wasn't it? If you use same fingering that ms mean you just alter your embouchure?


French horn is a weirdo in band. The only other instruments you see there in F are English horn and the occasional F tuba. I'd imagine it's rough on horn in beginning band. And yes, it's in the embouchure. That's why it's so scary playing high...little embouchure changes on a little mouthpiece.



SuPERNaUT said:


> Euphonium...how does it compare to french horn? I thought those had more in common with tubas? (You're the pro, I'm just asking because I'm curious lol)


You're absolutely right, it's closer to tuba. Really, it's a type of tuba. The mouthpiece and range have a lot in common with trombone. Euphoniums often get parts in band similar to the horns; it's got a similar mellow sound in the tenor range. I just wanted to play it because they also get bass parts and it's a change from horn, but also sounds pretty :happy: It also happens to be pretty easy to play for a brass instrument!



SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah the set requires too many limbs I think for me to get hang on right away, but I'd still have liked to see if I'd have been capable of it. And the skills could have been transferred to modern music. I lost my piano books, and theory one, I just found out they aren't in storage :crying: Now I have to at least get another copy of the scale book and theory book again...
> Ahh you're guitar is my brass lol. I can't handle the high note brass, the others are fine really though. I prefer electric guitar too but I learned a bit on classical guitar first and even played a Motley Crue/Beatles cover for my exam and attempted the solo on it lol. I'm sure it was interesting...:tongue: I got a good grade at least. I've always liked the bass sound especially in music where it isn't in the background like most mainstream music.


Set is scary, I didn't even want to try it in the percussion methods class I took. Some people in the class were just good at it (maybe they'd messed with one before!) but other people it took a few minutes to get the hang of it. I don't think I'd ever be good at it. Piano was hard enough. I'm supposed to like it, because it's great for composing and theory...but it's just so difficult! LOL I still have my piano books, but they are all ripped up from me throwing them around. I practiced too much, and still was pretty bad. It can't be too difficult to find new piano books, though. It's such a popular instrument! I like classical guitar okay - that's the one with the nylon strings, right? I like the sound better than the acoustic guitar people usually play.



SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah me too. Ahhh I would have never known that, I figured if I had switched to alto, I could have had a better chance. Yeah, you'd think it would be easier than clarinet because you need so much less effort and going to sax after that was a breeze, until the bottom notes. That really messed up my grade...and then I quit taking it after that because I figured I was doomed to stick with either instrument. I wish I had protested more. I'd have liked to try his precious soprano sax but he only let "special" people touch that one lol. I think because it was his personal one. I understand that though, the guitar I'm getting, I wish I could find a way to make it so that if anyone other than me touches it, they instantly implode :crazy: I wonder if you can get such a feature but it's just a hush-hush thing? :crazy:


Oh soprano sax. Everyone at my school always fought over it. Then it was inevitably played out of tune with a ridiculously bright sound. It's supposed to be harder to play? I've only played a couple of notes on it so I dunno. I think I had the easiest time with bari sax (I could even hit the lowest notes!) but that was after I had been playing bass and contrabass clarinets a good amount. Fingerings are easier on sax, but really it's just difficult to make it sound good; it's so much easier to blend and play with a decent sound on the clarinets. At least until you squeak...

I was really protective of the contrabass clarinet I had checked out. I had to share it, but also random people would come up and want to play it because it is unusual and of course very low. People were always asking about it. I think it was my favorite instrument to play in band. It was like easy mode tuba. None of the squiggly woodwind notes even bass clarinet would occasionally get. Just bass line and low low note harmony. Sometimes melody with low brass. :sad: Miss it so much.

Oh and about knowing the theory behind music - yeah, I am driven to know the theory and history behind music. More than many (probably most) of my music major peers. That's why I ended up with majoring in Composition, which was the closest you could get to an undergraduate Theory major at my school. But now I'm moving more towards Musicology. Also, I have a very difficult time playing by ear. I always want to see the notes. Another reason why drums are intimidating...the notation! Or lack of notation...


----------



## MissJordan

amosbanga said:


> INTJ - French Horn


Well, I play the drums, and if I could play any other instrument, it'd be the bass guitar.
If I had to play an orchestral instrument, it'd be the saxophone...

You can't use personality to get taste.

The drums are a loud, simple instrument, as is the bass guitar.
Not exactly reflective of my INJT title, is it?

Your reasoning may seem sound, but realistically, there are too many factors in deciding which instrument to learn. Maybe, as an INJT, I have a natural disrespect of those in traditional seats of power, so I got the drums to torture my parents...
Maybe I connect with the song Baker Street so much that I want to learn the sax due to that.

French horn?
Screw the french horn.


----------



## amosbanga

Of course you're right, but the thread is about relating an instrument to a type so that's what I attempted to do. Personality is only one factor in choosing an instrument - practical matters and aesthetic preference usually play a much larger role. I think I have only known one INTJ French horn player in my whole life, maybe two. Horn is my primary instrument, and I am an INTP. My closest horn player friends are INFJ and ExFP. I just chose French horn for INTJ because I relate INTJ traits to ideal horn player traits.

In any case, everyone has different conceptions of the instruments. You see drums (I'm assuming you're talking about drum set) as simple and loud. I see them as ridiculously complex, both in the coordination required and in the responsiveness the player must have to the ensemble. I see all percussion instruments as having a lot of range, too - a percussionist has the ability to play wayyy quieter than a horn player can, as well as wayyy louder. I chose percussion (in the classical sense) for ENTP because I see percussionists being quirky but charming jack-of-all-trades running around doing all sorts of stuff, but other people see percussionists as the simple people in the back who merely hit things with two dynamics


----------



## SisOfNight

Just from 'personal experience'… 

*INFJ* [me]: Piano, Violin
*ENTP* [my brother]: Oboe, Piano
*ESFP* [my sister]: Bassoon, Piano


----------



## FX

Based on people I know:

INTP, ESFP, xSxJ - Piano
ENFP, ESFP - Flute
ENFP, ESFP - Guitar
ENFP - Violin


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

I used to play the bassoon; I think that represents us INTP's quite well actually.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

ENTP: Bagpipe plugged into a wall of high gain Marshalls


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

INTP – always liked piano and violin. I've always hated guitars as they seem pretentious to me.


----------



## Emtropy

ENFP - I'm learning guitar, but I've always wanted to learn piano the most. Lessons are expensive! (And we don't even have a piano lol)


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

INFP- Piano, cello. Not to mention I sing.


----------



## snail

I am an INFP, and I mostly play the flute and the harp because they have a pleasant, soothing sound. I sing frequently and habitually. 

I sometimes play the clarinet (pretty well) , soprano sax (okay) , guitar (average) , piano (badly, but well enough to appeal to an untrained ear), violin (very badly), and any antique or exotic instruments I manage to acquire. 

This confirms the association between INFP and harp. I can't verify any of the others.


----------



## Satan Claus

I used to play electric guitar! I could probably strum a few notes still.


----------



## sinshred

Electric guitar, drum, violin and a bit knowledge about piano.


----------



## dreamsunwind

I'm an ENFP and I play the flute because I like the way it sounds and the historical use of it. It's easy to make the flute sound mystical or ethereal.


----------



## fairies

INFP - Piano, singing and just started the ukelele
ENTJ - Guitar and singing


----------



## VioletEvergarden

violin, guitar, drums (both snare and set), mandolin, and bagpipes.


----------



## treblemotif

INFP. I used to play violin and sax (don't remember the type, I hated it). Now I play guitar and piano, but I consider myself more of a guitarist (lead). I want to relearn violin and pick up the cello/mandolin/ukulele. Also tried drums, didn't work out.


----------



## Mitsugan

I don't see mine up there, where's trumpet? We need representation, yes, write that down next to ENTP. And there are too many guitars...


----------



## Velasquez

I play guitar (who doesn't?) drums and piano if that helps. I don't know what instrument I would be myself though.

Edit: Actually, here's a list of all the musicians I've met that I can think of off the top of my head

ENFJ - Guitar
ENFJ - Trumpet
ENFJ - French Horn
ENTJ - Saxaphone, Bass, Piano
ESFJ - Trumpet
ESFJ - Trumpet
ESFJ - Accordion
ESTJ - Piano
ISFJ - Guitar
ISFJ - Drums
ESTP - French Horn
ESTP - Vocals
ESTP - Alto Sax
ESTP - Trumpet
ENFP - Vocals, Guitar, Drums
ENFP - Piano
ENFP - Drums
ISTJ - Violin
ISTJ - Saxaphone
ENTP - Vocals, Piano
ENTP - Drums, Guitar, Piano, Cello
ESFP - Tuba
INFP - Violin, Vocals
INFP - Guitar, Piano, Vocals
INTJ - Saxaphone
ISFP - Piano
ISTP - Bass


----------



## tjf7991

I'm an ENTJ and I don't fit the sterotype. I've played piano and guitar mainly. I always liked both the instruments, but I hated the lessons. I liked learning what I wanted to and what was key to me being successful, not wasting time focusing on the small things. Mainly, learning the fundamentals and learning the basics and getting the general idea of everything. I hated learning folk songs and learning classical music, which from many online sources, classical music tends to be a favorite of ENTJ's and INTJ's and even ISTJ's. I tend to prefer just about anything, but rap, hip hop, country, and folk. I like fusion genres with rock and pop like folk rock, soft rock, and others, but Christian as well tends to make me choke. I like spiritual songs, but not bible songs. I grew up on rock basically and now have moved into electronic genres like ambient, tropical house, synth-pop, dance-rock, dance-pop, disco, electrorock and electropop. I also like New Age music too. Overall, I would rather teach myself music, then having somebody teach me. I can go at my own pace which is a big thing and then work on what I want to after learning the basis and when I want to. Not just once a week focusing on one or two things. Why not learn twenty things in a week? That's the way I see it.


----------

